# [Solved!] Serious Instability/nVidia Drivers

## Vorlon

For the last few days I've had very serious instability on my ~AMD64 system.   I run fine without a GUI, but once KDE starts, the system will run for a few minutes then lock up hard.  When locked, the screen flashes strangely.

I've finally traced it back to nvida-drivers, with the last 2 versions being effected. The solution is to mask both the 319.32 & 325.08 versions.

So, in my package mask file (/etc/portage/package.mask), I have:

=sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.10.0 # Not compatible with nvidia yet

=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.32

=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08

Since I've done this, the system has been very stable.  I've been running for a few hours without any lockups.

----------

## gerard27

I am also running ~amd64.

I haven't had any problems with the nvidia-drivers you mention.

Kernel 3.9.8 and kde-4.10.5.

Kernel 3.10.0 is another story:nvidia won't compile as it saya so in the ebuilds.

Gerard.

----------

## Vorlon

I'm using kernel 3.9.9.

Maybe that makes a difference?

----------

